# Art-Photography-Both...



## kps (May 4, 2003)

> Her art asks: Can you believe your eyes?
> Many artists paint models, but Alexa Meade takes it to a whole new level. She applies paint directly onto living models, then photographs them in a way that tricks you into wondering: Is it art? Or is it real?





> Alexa Meade photographs a model at Irvine Contemporary studio in Washington, D.C. She said there is "no Photoshop involved" in her work. See the finished effect on the next slide.





















*MORE:
Her art asks: Can you believe your eyes? - TODAY*


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

Pretty impressive.

Gives me a whole new outlook on using photoshop filters! (and how much easier it is than what she's doing!)


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

mguertin said:


> Pretty impressive.
> 
> Gives me a whole new outlook on using photoshop filters! (and how much easier it is than what she's doing!)


I was thinking the same thing, maybe a Wacom tablet and Painter....


----------



## ooyyoca (Jun 24, 2011)

Brilliant work ! Perfect idea !


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I really see this as being no more than a "cool" gimmick maybe suited to advertising, but beyond that I really don't see the point personally. It leaves me cold after about 5 seconds of oh that is kind of cool.


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

Exceptional. Pulls photography away from the sterile, artificial world of Photoshop and back to the creative realm of skilled photographers who master art, illusion, light and composition.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm always impressed by and motivated by people who push the boundaries of photography. Or is that, they push the boundaries of art, with photography?
Anyway, I love this stuff. :clap:


----------

